# Haloween



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

yay!!!!!!!!!! for haloween my goat cookie monster and I are going trick or treating. i live in the city, so i am looking fwd to the looks i get. My goat is going as cookie monster, and i am going as Elmo. haha. i cant wait to see the expressions i get. :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

:ROFL: That is crazy! Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL too funny. We are taking my doeling Blossom out.... she is going to be a princess fairy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny.... :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, please post the pics!! Im gonna go out around dusk & hope to stir up some trouble by getting the boys going with those eerie screams. :greengrin:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going as Little Bo Peep with my sheep Moose and Baa Baa.  

Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I can not believe how creative you all are for Halloween.

Yes we *need *pictures.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

pics!


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol I thought I was the only one stupid enough to take my goat trick or treating. Wow I guess not. I can't wait I want pics of everyone els to lol. I'm sittin with my goat as I post this lol


----------

